# Material affordance in lithic technology



## anonima

Hola:
Si alguien sabe o puede deducir el significado de affordance se lo agradecería mucho.
Me aparece en el siguiente título: Constellations of knowledge: human agency and material affordance in lithic technology.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Material affordance podría ser provisión (disponibilidad ) de recursos, también *factibilidad*, dependiendo del texto.


----------



## anonima

Gracias, Luis, aun así hay contextos en los que no se aplica como factibilidad, y no sé si va como sustantivo o qué...


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Usabilidad, disponibilidad material.


----------



## anonima

Gracias, Luis.


----------



## Lachs

No he encontrado aún que lo hayan traducido al castellano. Muchos textos de psicología usan la palabra en inglés. Sin embargo, según mi humilde opinión, y comprendiendo el significado del término, yo propondría usar el término "potenciación", el cual de hecho es una palabra en uso y está recogido en el DRAE.


----------



## moldrien

Andaba yo buscando una traducción de "affordance" y según wordreference no existe. Entiendo entonces que no es válida desde el punto de vista oficial. ¿Es eso el diccionario de Oxford? Hasta donde yo sé, no hay una academia de la lengua inglesa.
Aporto el significado que tiene en mi contexto. Estoy traduciendo textos sobre el diseño de objetos desde un punto de vista muy general. En ellos se dice que para diseñar un objeto es necesario identificar, entre otras cosas, sus "affordances" que son las capacidades que poseen. Ejemplo, un coche tiene la capacidad ("affordance") de transportar personas y cosas, un cuchillo tiene la capacidad ("affordance") de cortar algo, un ordenador tiene la capacidad ("affordance") de generar sonido y, a cambio, no tiene la de cortar, etc
Las "affordances" dependen del objeto y del agente que lo usa, por ejemplo, una raqueta de tenis la tiene para escurrir una lechuga (¡¿?!) para cualquier persona, pero no para cualquiera sirve para jugar al tenis. Etc.
En mi caso la he traducido como "capacidad"
Saludos.


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello moldrien!*

It seems that many European sites do not translate the term.

So, I try to give you my humble opinion shortly.

The "affordance" is the physical appearance of an object that enables the user to get features or operating mechanisms. 

"Affordance" is the key term of Gibson's study, coined by scholar from the verb "to afford". afford - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
The concept of "affordance" dates from the ecological Gibson's theory and this was later taken over by Norman: the properties of objects communicate invitations and functional constraints. The "information" for the use of some objects is in the objects themselves. 
Though I personally have to translate the term I'd give this response: "intuitiveness of use" = "intuición de uso".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## moldrien

Hi, Bezene,
Thanks for your contribution.
So, Am I right when I say that "affordance" is not an accepted term in English?. wordreference.com doesn't give you a term. That's the reason why I say that.
Other than that, I'm using the term in classroom sessions where I'm teaching about design of objects, i.e, the topic developed in Mr. Norman's book. And after the good explanation he gives in it, to my understanding, the spanish word best fits this meaning is "capacidad". It has the advantage of using only one word.

Regrads.
Moldrien


----------



## cubaMania

You may want to consider "ofrecimientos" as that appears to be a standard translation of Gibson's neologism.
Ofrecimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
La conciencia neural


----------



## Azeneth

Hola

Mi tesis doctoral (en francés) es sobre affordances y la verdad no me he animado a publicar nada en revistas en español todavía sobre ese tema porque no he encontrado el término adecuado en español para decir "affordance". *El mundo hispano debe ponerse de acuerdo con respecto al término affordances.* 
En mi experiencia, he visto en revistas científicas que a veces lo llaman posibilidades, a veces ofrecimientos, en otras potencial de...(las TICS de las que habla el artículo) y en otras ocasiones lo dejan en inglés. En mi opinión, los conceptos propuestos en español no logran expresar el sentido completo del término en inglés tal como ha sido definido en la literatura científica anglofóna y francofóna. 
En francés lo dejaron tal cual pero con pronunciación en francés, o sea hicieron un préstamo con alteración fonética. En español eso sería complicado porque "affordance" no tiene nada de morfología ni de fonética cercana al español. Pienso que debido al vacío léxico en español por el hecho de que affordance es un neologismo en inglés, se podría hacer un préstamo linguístico del inglés con alteración morfológica y fonética (afordanza o algo similar). O bien se puede usar el término en inglés, aunque suene a extranjerismo y medio cacofónico.


----------



## rmdsg

Estoy leyendo un artículo en el que "affordance" se empareja con "purchase". En mi caso, unas veces me sugiere OFRECIMIETNO/OFERTA, en otras OPORTUNIDAD, y hasta POSIBILIDAD.


----------

